# Mtd



## albert (Jan 15, 2006)

i have a mtd model #13ao695go62Cannot adjust the idler pelley.Does any one know wher the adjustment(s)are?appreciate any help thanks


----------



## Capt Kirk (Mar 4, 2006)

I have an MTD 18 horse tractor and all the idler pullys are none adjustable. They are all spring loaded. If your tractor is very old the springs may just be weak. Contact MTD to be sure. They are located in Cleveland Ohio. If you need a toll free number for them, let me know and I can get it for you.


----------

